# Alaska- Spring 2010



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:greengrin: just a few pictures









This is taken from the Glen Hwy, near where I live, 9am fog over knik. Pioneer Peak









7pm on the Glen Hwy again, Sleeping lady at sunset









Old barn out in the Butte 20min from my place









7pm out on the Glen Hwy again! Matanuska Peak









2 month old nubian doe (remember?) Taboo









and Pandora...


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Man that is beautiful. Wish I had that view with my morning cup of coffee. Kids are good looking. 
I must be tired or something I looked at where you where from and said why does that sound familiar. :wallbang: I was got to "Wass" and then it hit me.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks  I love it here. 
yeah, I think Palin put Wasilla on the map, don't really live there, but darn close!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful, Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome pictures Katrina -- I know you love living there, thanks for sharing 

the picture of Taboo and doe (Is that her adoptive mom?) is precious! I would make it big and frame it


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Fantastic views for sure and very sharp pics! :thumbup: Awww, the good life.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!

The goaties are sweet


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing! That pic of Taboo is so sweet.  

Deb Mc


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That was my favorite too! Beautiful shots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice pics....and love the goaties.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep, that's Rose her adoptive mom.  both chewing on twigs! they want it to be summer soo bad! 

thanks


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

gorgeous!!! :drool:


----------



## LomaVerdeBoers (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful area you live in. :thumb: Taboo is really cute didn't realize it was a doe at first.


----------

